# Best low rolling resistance tires



## Ewhitaker0020 (Feb 12, 2015)

I will have to look to confirm but I believe that 2 of my tires are stock and 2 aren't. I never took a close look. My Eco has 49,000 miles now and I'm sure the front tires aren't factory. Although the rear ones may still be.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

These are the factory tires for the Cruze Eco and Diesel


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> These are the factory tires for the Cruze Eco and Diesel


And the Volt.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

As other's have said these are on the ECO's. I have winter tires on my ECO now that generate some road noise. Comparing my winter tires to my stock ECO tires, the ECO tires are silent. Even before I had my winter tires installed, I never complained of road noise.

There's a reasons GM engineer's put those on from the factory.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

About the only place the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance don't do well is in wet snow. They do fine in the dry snow out west but the water logged snow in the mid-west and east causes problems with them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New the tires are average, @38 k I'm having an adventure trying to get out of my driveway. Gonna order a set online as dealer wants $220 each installed.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> There's a reasons GM engineer's put those on from the factory.


Because Goodyear provided a tire that met their desired specs at the lowest cost, right?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I endured my OEM FuelMax tires for about 31,000 miles, but even though they had half of their usable tread remaining, I decided it was time to change them out last month. Their worst-performing conditions were on the wet snow mentioned above, but I was also not pleased with their ability to stick to the road on dirt/gravel surfaces or on paved surfaces that had loose material scattered on them, such as the end of a gravel driveway or the intersection of a gravel road and a paved road. They were actually pretty decent on wet pavement, but they did also start to get a noticeable hum that increased as the tread wear progressed. 

I looked at several LRR tires, but ultimately none of them matched up with what I was looking for, because all of them were either too expensive for my tastes, or they under-performed in some important aspect of the TireRack surveys, particularly traction in various adverse conditions. If I had gone LRR with my replacement tire, it would have probably been the Pirelli Cinturato P7. 

The tire I ultimately purchased was not officially certified as LRR, but it actually got better fuel economy than some LRR tires in one of the tests I read. In the 1200 miles I've put on these Kumho Ecsta PA31 tires, I have seen comparable fuel economy to what I got with the OEM Goodyears, so LRR certification isn't necessarily a cut and dried indicator of the tire's ability to promote or detract from fuel economy.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as OEM tires go, I would say the OEM Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires are pretty good. But I will likely be looking at a different option when my OEM Goodyears eventually wear out due to the wet snow we get here. Currently I'm between the Pirelli P7 Cinturato, the Continental Pure Contact w/ Eco Plus, and the Continental TrueContact tires.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Because Goodyear provided a tire that met their desired specs at the lowest cost, right?


Yes, otherwise people would b*tch about the price of the vehicle being "too much". They do great for what they cost.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> New the tires are average, @38 k I'm having an adventure trying to get out of my driveway. Gonna order a set online as dealer wants $220 each installed.


Discount Tire Direct Coupon: Motor Wheels & Tires $100 Off $400 or More /w Stackable Rebates + Free Shipping - eBay Deals, Coupons and Promos. Order online, have another shop install them. What I did for my snow tires.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I have found with Goodyear tires you have to be religious with rotating them. If you don't they tend to wear pretty badly. Just my .02, your mileage may vary.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> Because Goodyear provided a tire that met their desired specs at the lowest cost, right?


My past experience with Goodyears was atrocious. I was pleasantly surprised with the V rated FuelMax Assurance that shipped on my ECO. I'm sure there was some cost consideration - there always is in engineering, but these are actually quite good. I'm currently on Perelli P7 Centurano and I'm going to go back to the Goodyears when I replace the Perellis.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> I have found with Goodyear tires you have to be religious with rotating them. If you don't they tend to wear pretty badly. Just my .02, your mileage may vary.


Every 5,000 miles, regardless of tire. No tire will last as long if it doesn't get different stresses on it from rotation and balancing.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

My 2011 Eco came with H rated Goodyear assurance tires. I never really had a problem with the traction in Minnesota and had planned on going another year since I still had just over 4/32 of tread. I developed a leak in two tires and decided to replace them at 51,000 miles. I actually went with the Michelin Defender that has a 90000 mile warranty. They are the OEM size, but are T rated rather than H. The load rating, mpg,and handling are unchanged. The winter traction is better. I am really happy with the purchase.


----------

